# AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

						AMD hat seine Quartalszahlen vorgelegt und die sind gut - es ist das drittbeste Ergebnis der Geschichte. In Sunnyvale ist aber auch noch etwas Arbeit zu tun. Während Ryzen dank Zen 2 und auch die Navi-Radeons Freude machen, klemmt es bei Epyc und Semi-Customs.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*


----------



## onkel-foehn (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

"Wie geht es also weiter bei Team Green?"    ?!?

Dachte hier dreht es sich um die "Roten".
Die neuen EPYC Prozessoren müssen jetzt halt das Ruder rum reißen.
Nur blöd, dass diese Sparte sowas von Träge ist ...

MfG, Föhn.


----------



## Holindarn (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

ihr sollte vielleicht auch erwähnen das AMD mal schlank ne halbe Milliarde schulden abgebaut hat, aber hey das ist doch unwichtig....


----------



## Khabarak (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



Holindarn schrieb:


> ihr sollte vielleicht auch erwähnen das AMD mal schlank ne halbe Milliarde schulden abgebaut hat, aber hey das ist doch unwichtig....



Das war beim ersten Ryzen Launch auch so... AMD baut über eine halbe Mrd Dollar an Schulden ab und dennoch wurde nur über ein paar Mio Dollar Verlust geredet... 
Aber zumindest die meisten Anleger hatten es verstanden - im Gegensatz zu jetzt.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



> Wie geht es also weiter bei Team Green?


Insiderinformationen? AMD wird von Nvidia aufgekauft?


----------



## Homerclon (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



onkel-foehn schrieb:


> "Wie geht es also weiter bei Team Green?"    ?!?
> 
> Dachte hier dreht es sich um die "Roten".



AMDs Firmenfarbe ist grün. Rot ist nur die Radeon-Sparte.



			
				pcgh.de schrieb:
			
		

> ... indem man zum Beispiel Produkte teurer verkauft,


Zu früh, sie brauchen noch etwas mehr Marktanteile. In 2-3 Jahren nochmal schauen.


----------



## Holindarn (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

ich finde das eh zum kotzen, mittlerweile werden hier, und man kann es nicht anders sagen, bewusst Informationen zurückgehalten um ein anderes bild zu zeichnen was aus dem Kontext gerissen ist.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



> AMDs Firmenfarbe ist grün.


Wer sagt das?


----------



## Homerclon (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Als ich das letzte mal auf AMDs Logo geachtet hatte, war es noch grün. Jetzt ist es Weiß oder Schwarz (je nach Hintergrund).
Von der alten Farbe des Logos wurde jedenfalls das "Team Green" hergeleitet.


----------



## Khabarak (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



Homerclon schrieb:


> AMDs Firmenfarbe ist grün. Rot ist nur die Radeon-Sparte.



Das hat man den Design Teams der AMD.com Website und der diversen Ryzen und APU Logos aber nicht verraten.
Selbst die Präsentation zu den Quartalszahlen ist eher in Orange / Rot gehalten:
http://ir.amd.com/static-files/fc5d3409-2056-4143-9c6f-30ad1445776e

Das Grün aus den Athlon 64 Zeiten ist schon länger aus den Logos verschwunden.
Es schreibt ja auch niemand vor, dass eine Firma die CI nie verändern darf. 
AMD ist wahrscheinlich generell mehr in Richtung rot gewandert, um nicht irgendwie mit Intel, oder Nvidia verwechselt zu werden. Das frühere Grün bzw. Blaugrün war dann für Unbedarfte vielleicht zu nah an den Farben der Konkurrenz.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Hmm. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die AMD CPUs im Server-Segment, sich auch gut verkaufen?!?
Man hat  zumindest immer mal wieder gehört, dass Rechenzentren usw. auf AMD Epyc setzen.


----------



## RavionHD (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Beeindruckend was Lisa Su geschafft hat, diese Dame ist echt verdammt kompetent.


----------



## Holindarn (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die AMD CPUs im Server-Segment, sich auch gut verkaufen?!?
> Man zumindest immer mal wieder gehört das Rechenzentren usw auf AMD Epyc setzen.



die werden ins nächste quartal fallen, für das letzte war der release zu spät


----------



## amdahl (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Du liest jedes mal darüber, wenn sich ein Rechenzentrum für Epyc entscheidet. Weil das eine Nachricht ist.
Du liest nicht über die 20 Male dazwischen, bei denen sich wieder für Xeon entschieden wurde. Weil das "business as usual" ist, und die Zielgruppe nicht interessiert.

Hier kann ganz schnell ein falscher Eindruck entstehen, wenn man anhand der News-Artikel in Endverbraucher-Publikationen versucht, den Marktanteil abzuschätzen.
Es geht voran mit Epyc, aber deutlich langsamer als manchem hier lieb sein dürfte. Ich fands super, hätte fast noch Geld ausbezahlt bekommen als ich meine Epyc 1st gen CPUs gekauft habe


----------



## Khabarak (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die AMD CPUs im Server-Segment, sich auch gut verkaufen?!?
> Man zumindest immer mal wieder gehört das Rechenzentren usw auf AMD Epyc setzen.



Es ist immer eine Frage der relativen Menge.
Der Servermarkt schwenkt nicht sehr schnell um.
Aktuell werden sicher ein paar kleinere Projekte mit Epyc CPUs umgesetzt und bei Großprojekten, wie Googles Stadia, ist die Lieferung nicht unbedingt auf einmal, sondern verteilt sich über Monate.
Aber auch da reden wir nur über ein paar tausend CPUs pro Projekt.
Bis da wirklich große Zahlen zusammenkommen muss bei den Kunden das Interesse an Alternativen zu Intel gesteigert werden.
Da gibt es durchaus die einen, oder andren Manager, die nur Intel wollen und manche Ausschreibung ist auf Intel ausgerichtet.


----------



## CmdrBambina (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Zu den 120 Mio Gewinn kommen noch 200Mio Schuldentilgung. AMD hat in der Vergangenheit einen ziemlichen Schuldenberg angehäuft den sie jetzt (richtigerweise) schnell abtragen.
Wenn sie weiter ca. 200Mio/Quartal rückzahlen können ist AMD Ende 2020 schuldenfrei und der Quartalsgewinn wird sich mindestens verdoppeln oder sogar verdreifachen.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

APH DE - AMD Brand Guidelines


----------



## boedefelt (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



CmdrBambina schrieb:


> Zu den 120 Mio Gewinn kommen noch 200Mio Schuldentilgung. AMD hat in der Vergangenheit einen ziemlichen Schuldenberg angehäuft den sie jetzt (richtigerweise) schnell abtragen.
> Wenn sie weiter ca. 200Mio/Quartal rückzahlen können ist AMD Ende 2020 schuldenfrei und der Quartalsgewinn wird sich mindestens verdoppeln oder sogar verdreifachen.



AMD ist quasi Schuldenfrei, denn die zur Verfügung stehenden Barmittel übersteigen die Schulden.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die AMD CPUs im Server-Segment, sich auch gut verkaufen?!?
> Man hat  zumindest immer mal wieder gehört, dass Rechenzentren usw. auf AMD Epyc setzen.



Ja. Aber solche Sachen wirken sich meist erst in den kommenden Quartalen aus.


----------



## bonesai (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die AMD CPUs im Server-Segment, sich auch gut verkaufen?!?
> Man hat  zumindest immer mal wieder gehört, dass Rechenzentren usw. auf AMD Epyc setzen.



Es gibt viele Märkte wo man den Kunden keine EPYC Server liefern will, ich musste zb Druck machen um in Österreich überhaupt welche zu bekommen.
Die offizielle Aussage von Dell war das es "hier keine Vertriebskanäle" gibt lol Genau so sieht die Situation bei HP aus ...
Hab dann wochenlang gedroht die Zusammenarbeit mit Dell im Rechenzentrum zu beenden und mir das ganze Klimbim in Zukunft direkt, zb von supermicro, aus den USA zu bestellen.
Dann gings auf einmal....
Was da jetzt wirklich für eine Strategie dahintersteckt kann man wohl nur erahnen, zumindest hab ich jetzt eine gute Vorstellung davon wie man diese "milliarden für den Wettbewerb" die Intel da bereitstellt wohl einsetzt um die Marktanteile stabiler zu halten.


----------



## DeiNaGoN (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die AMD CPUs im Server-Segment, sich auch gut verkaufen?!?
> Man hat  zumindest immer mal wieder gehört, dass Rechenzentren usw. auf AMD Epyc setzen.



Tun sie auch, man muss nur mal die Pressemitteilung genau lesen:

"Enterprise, Embedded and Semi-Custom segment revenue was $525 million, down 27 percent year-over-year and 11 percent sequentially. The year-over-year and quarter-over-quarter decreases were primarily due to lower semi-custom product revenue, *partially offset by higher EPYC processor sales.* "

Im Klartext: AMD hat mehr EPYCs verkauft als im Vorquartal, nur werden diese in dieselbe Sparte wie z.B. die Konsolenchips bilanziert, die ziemlich EOL sind, was die gesamte Sparte wieder runterzieht.


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2019)

Jaja aber AMD räumt im Server so richtig auf. Wer kauft noch Intel, SMD hat ja ein so tolles Preis/Performance Verhältnis



Holindarn schrieb:


> ihr sollte vielleicht auch erwähnen das AMD mal schlank ne halbe Milliarde schulden abgebaut hat, aber hey das ist doch unwichtig....



200 Mio im letzten Quartal und 430 Mio im Jahr. Stimmt schon, hätte man keine Schulden, wär das alles Gewinn


----------



## lutari (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

AMD hat in den letzten Jahren das Forschungs- und Entwicklungsbudget massiv kürzen müssen. Schuldenabbau und höheres Budget für Forschung- und Entwicklung hat für AMD hohe Priorität. Gewinn kommt bei anhaltenden Erfolg die nächsten Jahre von alleine.
Semi-Custom war in den letzten Jahren für AMD sehr sehr wichtig, da sind paar schwache Quartale auch verkraftbar. Ab Q3 2020 sollte es dort wieder aufwärts gehen. 2020 und 2021 könnten sehr erfolgreiche Jahre für AMD werden.


----------



## wuchzael (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



Tech_Blogger schrieb:


> APH DE - AMD Brand Guidelines



Danke  Insbesondere die Hex-Codes usw. sind echt cool.

Rolli muss vor Wut direkt wieder Doppelposts machen. Echt traurig, dass du es immer noch nicht raffst. 


Grüße!


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



wuchzael schrieb:


> Danke  Insbesondere die Hex-Codes usw. sind echt cool.
> 
> Rolli muss vor Wut direkt wieder Doppelposts machen. Echt traurig, dass du es immer noch nicht raffst.
> 
> ...



Vorallem Rollis 2. Post schäumt nur vor Wut.
Abber man muss natürlich wieder provozieren...

Doppelposts entstehen bei mir, weil mein Smartphone auf PCGH manchmal abstürzt bei C&P


----------



## wuchzael (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Es nervt einfach, dass du damit ständig gegen die Forenregeln verstößt. Da brauchst auch keine Beleidigungen raushauen. Les die Forenregeln.

Grüße!


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



wuchzael schrieb:


> Es nervt einfach, dass du damit ständig gegen die Forenregeln verstößt. Da brauchst auch keine Beleidigungen raushauen. Les die Forenregeln.
> 
> Grüße!



Die Mods wissen Bescheid. Ich kenne die Regeln, Erklärung s. Oben.
Forensoftware Updaten würde helfen, in vielen Foren kann man Beiträge selbst zusammenhängen oder löschen. Das Problem tritt bei mir ausschließlich im PCGHe Forum auf, weshalb ich bislang noch keine Notwendigkeit sah das Handy zu wechseln.
Du kennst auch sicher meine anderen, oft ewig langen Posts mit vielen Zitaten aus dem ganzen Thread- die eindeutig am PC geschrieben wurden.

Sorry wenn du dich provoziert gefühlt hast

Im übrigen hab ich absolut kein Problem mit AMD, mein nächstes System wird wohl ein Ryzen oder TR. Aber ich hab ein Problem mit so manchen überaggressiven, Fakten verdrehenden Fans wie Chatstar, Don und Co die mir noch zum Teil vorgestern erklärt haben, dass Intel im Servermarkt keine Chance/Berechtigung  mehr hat. Dann freu ich mich schon über solche News, wennglieich ich AMD selbst bessere Zahlen wünschen würde. Aber solche großmauligen verderben es einem leider, David gegen Goliath die Daumen zu drücken. Du findest sicher genug Beiträge von mir die "Danke AMD" oder ähnliches beinhalten und auch, dass ich gedenke mit dem Wechsel der Plattform nich auf DDR5 zu warten und dann ein 16 oder 32 Kern Zen4 oder 5 basierendes System zu kaufen, außer Intel ist bis dahin überraschenderweise wieder vorne


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Alter, ich hasse es wann man Lügen über mich verbreitet!
Ich fordere dich in aller Ruhe auf, bitte bei der obigen Behauptung meinen Namen zu streichen oder mir auch nur entfernt nachzuweisen, dass ich jemals so etwas behauptet hätte!

Wenn du es nicht machst, wird das Konsequenzen in unserem Umgang haben, ich lasse mich gerne kritisieren, aber absolut haltlose Lügen, über etwas was ich nie im Ansatz geschrieben habe, lasse ich mir nicht gefallen!


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alter, ich hasse es wann man Lügen über mich verbreitet!


Das ist interessant. Ich weiß grad gar nicht wie ich drauf reagieren soll. Schließlich sind wir uns früher öfter in die Haare gekommen, weil ausgerechnet du derjenige warst, der wenn er argumentativ am Ende war, mir etwas in den Mund gelegt hat, das ich nie gesagt habe.
Aber das hat jetzt mal nichts mit der Sache zu tun.
So nun zu 
_"Ich fordere dich in aller Ruhe auf, bitte bei der obigen Behauptung  meinen Namen zu streichen oder mir auch nur entfernt nachzuweisen, dass  ich jemals so etwas behauptet hätte!"_
Meine Aussage "Fakten verdrehenden Fans wie Chatstar, Don und Co die mir noch zum Teil  vorgestern erklärt haben, dass Intel im Servermarkt keine  Chance/Berechtigung  mehr hat."
sagt nicht, dass konkret du das warst, sondern ich dich zu einer Gruppe zähle, die gerne etwas behaupten, um AMD in ein etwas besseres Licht zu rücken - aber teilweise ohne Beweise oder sogar klare Beweise ignorierend. Ich habe NICHT geschrieben, dass genau du das warst. Denn deine Beiträge sind in den vergangenen Monaten deutlich besser geworden. Nichts desto weniger gab es oft Diskussionen mit dir, wo du Dinge einfach anders dargestellt hast, als sie sind. Es ist an und für sich nicht meine Aufgabe dich daran zu erinnern. Aber du hast inetwa behauptet, dass ein Ryzen 1xxx in ARMA 3 ohne Probleme mit einem Core mithalten kann, wenn man nur die Subtimings optimiert. Schaffe hat damals Benchmarks gezeigt, dass der Ryzen dabei 30-40% aufholen müsste und dich gebeten, dass du deine Behauptung belegst. Wobei du den Beleg schuldig geblieben bist und persönlich ausfallend geworden bist.
Des weiteren hastten wir eine Diskussion über die Effizienz von AMD Karten. Im Konkreten habe ich gesagt, dass Nvidias 1050 und 1050 Ti zeigen, dass Nvidias Architekturen von der Effizienz überlegen sind, was du zuerst bestritten hast. Dann hast du es auf den unterschiedlichen Prozess geschoben. Als ich dir aufgezeigt habe, dass AMDs 460 und die 1050 denselben Prozess verwenden, wurdest du wieder persönlich untergriffig und hast dennoch behauptet, dass ich falsch liege. Als ich dir dann diverse Effizienzvergleiche gezeigt habe, bist du so ausfallend geworden, hast die offenen Fakten einfach ignoriert - trotz Links zu den 3dcenter News und co, und hat dazu geführt, dass du mich so sehr beleidigt hast, bis du im Forum zum wiederholten Male eine Pause bekommen hast.

usw usf.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht machst, wird das Konsequenzen in unserem Umgang haben, ich lasse mich gerne kritisieren, aber absolut haltlose Lügen, über etwas was ich nie im Ansatz geschrieben habe, lasse ich mir nicht gefallen!


Also ich finde es etwas seltsam, dass du mir da offen drohst. Was soll das? Du hast nichtmal den Beitrag richtig gelesen geschweige denn verstanden, es in den falschen Hals bekommen und drohst mir wegen deines missverständnisses auch noch? Und, dass du wiederholt die Wahrheit etwas gedehnt hast, wenn es um AMD ging, habe ich dir nun oben beschrieben.

Ich kann nur wiederholen, dass du deine Kommentare schon wesentlich neutraler schreibst - was unserer konstruktiven Diskussion nachhaltig hilft - aber einen gewissen Bias hast du manchmal immer noch. Das ist ok. Aber die Aggressivität bitte ich dich zu unterlassen. Ich selbst bin natürlich nicht von Emotionen befreit, aber ein wenig würde es helfen, wenn wir uns manchmal in der Mitte treffen könnten.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Von Jemanden der es nötig hatte mehrfach seine Posts nachträglich zu editieren, weil man ihm nachgewiesen hatte, dass er falsche Behauptungen aufgestellt hatte, muss ich mir gar nichts sagen lassen und deine Behauptungen die du in deinem Post aufstellst, treffen doch hauptsächlich auf dich zu, Du glaubst doch von dir selber, du bist bist der Größte und jetzt meinst du auch noch, du könntest haltlos Lügen und Unterstellungen über andere verbreiten!

Verstanden, wir sprechen uns dann beizeiten wieder, du musst nur damit rechnen, dass es ein Echo geben wird und so wie es in den Wald reinschallt, schallt es auch wieder raus, war bei deiner arroganten Art aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis so etwas passiert!


----------



## wuchzael (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



Rollora schrieb:


> Die Mods wissen Bescheid. Ich kenne die Regeln, Erklärung s. Oben.
> Forensoftware Updaten würde helfen, in vielen Foren kann man Beiträge selbst zusammenhängen oder löschen. Das Problem tritt bei mir ausschließlich im PCGHe Forum auf, weshalb ich bislang noch keine Notwendigkeit sah das Handy zu wechseln.


Auch in diesem Forum gibt es die Möglichkeit bereits abgesendete Beiträge zu editieren, du nutzt die Funktion ja schließlich auch oft genug... häufig leider erst dann, wenn bereits auf einen Beitrag reagiert wurde. Es kann ja nicht so schwer sein, mal auf aktualisieren zu klicken und zu schauen, ob schon ein Beitrag abgesendet wurde, wenn die Problematik langfristig bekannt ist. Nix für ungut, aber Doppelposts sind halt einfach nervig.



Rollora schrieb:


> Du kennst auch sicher meine anderen, oft ewig langen Posts mit vielen Zitaten aus dem ganzen Thread- die eindeutig am PC geschrieben wurden.


Ja natürlich kenne ich die. Zuweilen klicke ich sogar auf "gefällt mir", weil ich deinen Intellekt und deine Schlagfertigkeit gegenüber BS-Posts in der Tat schätze.



Rollora schrieb:


> Sorry wenn du dich provoziert gefühlt hast


Provoziert gefühlt habe ich mich erst von dem "provokativen Vollpfosten". Eingangs war ich nur verärgert über den hämischen Kommentar davor. Du müsstest eigentlich besser wissen, wie langsam der Servermarkt ist, dass vorm Release einer neuen Architektur (Zen 2) wohl eher gewartet wird, statt noch veraltetes Zeug zu kaufen und das mit dem Preisleistungsverhältnis hättest du dir direkt sparen können - oder kennst du die Benchmarks und Preise wirklich nicht? Ich nehme dein "sorry" an und gebe zu, dass ich mit meinem Post vllt. auch etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen bin... du bist ja schließlich kein Skully oder anderer "Fanatiker", mit dem man überhaupt nicht auf einer normalen Ebene diskutieren kann .



Rollora schrieb:


> Im übrigen hab ich absolut kein Problem mit AMD, mein nächstes System wird wohl ein Ryzen oder TR. Aber ich hab ein Problem mit so manchen überaggressiven, Fakten verdrehenden Fans wie Chatstar, Don und Co die mir noch zum Teil vorgestern erklärt haben, dass Intel im Servermarkt keine Chance/Berechtigung  mehr hat. Dann freu ich mich schon über solche News, wennglieich ich AMD selbst bessere Zahlen wünschen würde. Aber solche großmauligen verderben es einem leider, David gegen Goliath die Daumen zu drücken. Du findest sicher genug Beiträge von mir die "Danke AMD" oder ähnliches beinhalten und auch, dass ich gedenke mit dem Wechsel der Plattform nich auf DDR5 zu warten und dann ein 16 oder 32 Kern Zen4 oder 5 basierendes System zu kaufen, außer Intel ist bis dahin überraschenderweise wieder vorne


Auch hier kann ich deine Argumentation nachvollziehen. Ich versuche so objektiv wie möglich an die Sache ran zu gehen, drücke aber ganz offensichtlich auch eher dem Underdog die Daumen. Fakten verdrehen muss in der Tat nicht sein, aber ohne mich da jetzt zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen zu wollen: Manchmal sind Reviews nicht unbedingt vergleichbar mit Ergebnissen, die man mit viel Tüftelei dann selbst erzielt... ich sehe das immer wieder, wenn ich mit meiner Vega mal etwas "nachbenche". Aber auf diesen alten Grabenkrieg will ich gar nicht hinaus, bloß nicht, hinterher erstellt Sunny sonst noch drei neue Accounts! Eigentlich wollte ich dir nur nahelegen, dass du dich mit solchen Kommentaren wie oben - als Reaktion auf solche die dich ärgern - genau genommen nur auf dieselbe Ebene hinablässt. Und ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen: Du kannst es dann tatsächlich stellenweise etwas arrogant rüberbringen. Ich hoffe du siehst das jetzt nicht als persönlichen Angriff, es ist lediglich eine konstruktive Kritik. 

Grüße!


----------



## Rollora (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Von Jemanden der es nötig hatte mehrfach seine Posts nachträglich zu editieren, weil man ihm nachgewiesen hatte, dass er falsche Behauptungen aufgestellt hatte, muss ich mir gar nichts sagen lassen und deine Behauptungen die du in deinem Post aufstellst, treffen doch hauptsächlich auf dich zu, Du glaubst doch von dir selber, du bist bist der Größte und jetzt meinst du auch noch, du könntest haltlos Lügen und Unterstellungen über andere verbreiten!
> 
> Verstanden, wir sprechen uns dann beizeiten wieder, du musst nur damit rechnen, dass es ein Echo geben wird und so wie es in den Wald reinschallt, schallt es auch wieder raus, war bei deiner arroganten Art aber nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis so etwas passiert!



Oh und dann sind wir wieder bei den Lügen. Denn ich habe am Ende wieder den Ursprungsbeitrag wiederhergestellt, aber das hast du dann gekonnt ignoriert und mir lieber was in den Mund gelegt. Und genau das hsben die Mods gesehen und dich in Folge dessen gebannt

Du hast es nämlich so dargestellt, als hätte ich meine Aussage völlig geändert. Im Wirklichkeit habe ich aber nur einen einzelnen Satz präzisiert der dich offenbar getriggert hat. Als man gesehen hat, dass du lügst, und mir persönlich was unterstellst - wie eben gerade WIEDER - warst du schon gebannt.

Entgegen deiner erneuten Lüge ändere ich meine Posts nämlich nicht komplett, sondern präzisiere manche Dinge höchstens oder passe die Grammatik an. Deutsch ist erst meine 3. oder 4. Sprache und ich bin darin noch nicht ausreichend gut, um mich gleich perfekt auszudrücken. Was du aber gemacht hast, war unter aller Würde. Du hast eine Behauptung aufgestellt nachdem du gesehen hast, dass ich einen Post nächträglich geändert habe und behauptet etwas was nie so drin stand, sei vorher drin gestanden. Und aus genau solch einem Grund kann man dich durchaus auch in einem Zug mit so manch snderen hier nennen. Denn anstatt, dass du deinen Fehler eingestehst, behauptest du diese widerlegte Lüge erneut um dein "Argument" das du gegen mich auf persönlicher Ebene untergriffigst immer wieder vorbringst. Wenn dir von mehreren Seiten bewiesen wurde, dass du falsch liegst gehst du wenig später erneut in die Opferrolle und bringst erneut dieselben falschen, bereits widerlegten Argumente vor.
Meine Behauptung, Polaris sei weniger Effizient als Pascal hast du damals auf persönlicher Ebene statt mit Fakten widerlegen wollen.
Wenn du so weiter machst wird es halt immer mal wieder Pausen geben. Ich hätte gehofft, dass du was gelernt hast, aber dein Angriff vorhin zeigt mir Anderes


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*

Du scheinst unter Realitätsverweigerung zu leiden, ich bin nie wegen dir gebannt worden, und du hast damals deine Behauptungen über ZEN+ nicht wiederhersgestellt, sondern den Post bewußt editiert, mit einer anderen Aussage!


----------



## Rollora (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: AMD Quartalszahlen: Ryzen und Radeons positiv, Epyc und Semi-Custom mit Mühe*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du scheinst unter Realitätsverweigerung zu leiden, ich bin nie wegen dir gebannt worden, und du hast damals deine Behauptungen über ZEN+ nicht wiederhersgestellt, sondern den Post bewußt editiert, mit einer anderen Aussage!




Bitte beweise mir das, das ist nämlich gelogen. Ich habe ein einziges Wort in einem Satz eingefügt um etwas zu klarifizieren und du hast plötzlich behauptet, dass ich etwas ganz anderes geschrieben habe.


----------

